
How Google Took Over the Classroom - erickhill
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/13/technology/google-education-chromebooks-schools.html
======
greenyoda
Extensive previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14330707](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14330707)

------
bradleyankrom
duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14330707](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14330707)

